# caught off guard



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

ok so i was massively caught off guard this time with my angels because i try to keep an eye on the female after a month from her last egg lay well this time i didnt realize it was here until last night when i looked at my tank and saw the father getting very protective i thought maybe she was getting ready to lay well when i looked in my tank last night the usual spot changed from the front corner to the back corner of the tank ive got a piece of slate in the tank but for some odd reason they dont use it but my worry is now that all the wrigglers are starting to swim on there own and have no idea what needs done next because ive been working on a 40gal breeder to move the angels out of my main and put them in there that way its less stressful on everyone


so when do i worry about taking care of the food for them because i have some from last attempt


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

All those fish in the tank? I'd be surprised if any fry make it. Though good angel parents will sometimes start killing off threats to their offspring. You can take a siphon hose and suck out some wigglers to try to raise on your own. There are good tutorials on the web if you search for them.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

yea there getting alot more aggresive towards other fish in the range of the wrigglers last attempt they took out one of my platinum blue's so there doing there job better its just i was hoping to have a few from this batch before i transfer the pair into the 40 breeder


----------

